# How Will COVID-19 Affect Your Therapy?



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

I go to talk therapy once a week, which I can no longer do. I can either call my shrink via phone/Skype but it's something I'm uncomfortable with. Her room is like a safe space in which I can air my fears. Doing it at home just isn't the same, and I'm nervous that other ppl in the house can hear me (the very people that I often ***** about in my sessions). I'm thinking of going to the local park to do the call but my country might be going strict on lock-down soon urgh.

And I was planning on doing more social things...dates...meetups and I realistically won't be able to for another 6 months. Which is such a bummer and really impedes on my progress!

I have a CBT workbook filled with activities i need to do....can't do most of them now. 

This whole thing will ruin so many people mentally and I worry about the people. 

If your in therapy how will it affect you? And will you be Skyping your therapist or not at all?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

That's a good point - I hadn't thought of that. Is there any part of your house which you know would be sound-proof?

Try not to worry about all the things you were going to do for your CBT etc - there'll be time to do them later again when all this is over.

It's great you have a therapist like that btw - one that you feel you can be open with.


----------



## michellecarney (Jan 6, 2020)

Don't worry...we are all gonna be ok! Just increase the supplements you are taking and take care of yourself!


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

I won't get any. but then they don't offer services I need because my problems go beyond anxiety and depression. its easier to get help for both of those conditions but if you have other problems or pd's it's much harder to get help.
I am starting to think I might have to write off all plans for this year. I had some courses to start which I have to scrap, I suspect this thing will return back in the autumn winter of this year. possibly hitting us even harder...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I do remember my appointment in February, being asked if I have left the country. 


Nope.


My next appointment is in July. :stu


----------



## kings_speech (Feb 13, 2020)

Therapy for me has moved to places like this forum.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Don't have a therapist but have a psychiatrist who is now doing telemed meetings only through Zoom. I set up the webcam and software through my media PC in the living room. My mother will be in the house but I don't think she will be able to hear in her office. Not sure how the session will be paid for. I did a test between two PCs and I could barely make out voices so I'm a little concerned that my internet isn't fast enough.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

kings_speech said:


> Therapy for me has moved *to places like this forum*.


Heaven help you then.

I'm starting to think I should contact the last psychiatrist I saw - she would be open to doing consultations online. It might be necessary to re-start one of the medications.


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

I believe the best thing someone can achieve during this pandemic, other than be sure to provide for basic needs, is mindfulness. Being calm, rested. Meditate or anyway. I don't actually meditate but I do listen to some of that stuff...

Anything that we do that gets all our attention, healthy stuff, we need to do. Something that can be done at home or with very few people in limited settings. Being in your zone. "Distract" yourself if you will. When it gets too tough, I liked to shake things up, but maybe I better take a step back and just take it slow and relax...


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

How does everyone find therapy over video? Less effective or roughly the same?


----------



## CaptainPeanuts (Oct 29, 2015)

It's been easier for me I just sit up in bed with 3 pillows and answer my phone. I asked if this will be an option when Covid goes away and my case manager said yes. So I guess I won't need to get out of bed for awhile lol hahah.


----------



## buggy (Mar 8, 2006)

Well for one thing my therapist places a giant see-through screen between us LOL which kinda kills the vibe when you enter the room but isn't half as noticable once you start talking anyway


----------



## staticradio725 (Oct 25, 2020)

buggy said:


> Well for one thing my therapist places a giant see-through screen between us LOL which kinda kills the vibe when you enter the room but isn't half as noticable once you start talking anyway


That sounds amazing, I'm still stuck doing the video chat thing. It's easier than it used to be when the pandemic started, but I'd love to actually be able to go back to my therapist's office someday. Mostly so I don't have to hear his dogs barking in the background xD


----------

